# Regulador de Amperaje con SCRs para soldadora



## chelo2003ar (Sep 9, 2006)

elemental dijo:
			
		

> hoolaa estás seguro de que lo que tenia la máquina era un regulador?. igual eran diodos rectificadores.., o regulaba la intensidad conmutando bobinas en el transformador. No tienes foto del circuito estropado?



Aqui les paso unas fotos y el conexiónado.

Espero me puedan dar una mano

Gracias.

Marcelo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 9, 2006)

Nos pones la referencia de los "Transistores"

Tenias razon parecen tiristores o triac, parece que hay un diac a mano izquierda lo digo por el color azul.

Seguramente para tener mas potencia han puesto dos tiristoes en antiparalelo


----------



## chelo2003ar (Sep 9, 2006)

Ese es el problema estan borrados los datos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mira lo siguiente:

mirando el componente de frente

Si las patillas central y izquierda estan cruzadas (1-2 2-1) entre los dos componentes casi seguro que es un tyristor.

Si estan en paralelo es un triac (1-1 2-2)

Por que parece que es un transformador normal

tiristor de la familia TYN612

triac bt139F600 (donde 600 es el voltaje fijate bien )


Depende de donde lo compres, lo que necesitas y en normalillo son 16A y 600V.

Antes de conectar nara revisa que todo este bien, sobretodo el transformador no este quemado o cortocircuitado, con el tester deberias mirar cuantos ohms tiene deberea tener unos centenares de ohm.

tambien mide una vez sacados los triacs los condensadores que te deberian marcar infinito.


----------



## elemental (Sep 13, 2006)

hoola ho habría sospechado que son triacs en paralelo, que actuan como si fuera uno solo aunq pueden ser tiristores segun otro montaje... siendo triacs la cosa sería comprar dos de algo más de la mitad la intensidad del fusible y ponerselos.. Si algo se quemo ahi esta claro que es uno o los dos de esos... lo que sean 
Por la foto yo lo que veo es que las patillas 1 y 2 estan en paralelo .. la 1 con la 1 y 2 con la 2 .. pero las 3 no tengo ni idea ...


----------



## elemental (Sep 13, 2006)

pues si parece que la 3 tambien va  a la 3 y ambas al diac. la conexion entre ellas no se ve en la foto porque esta por el borde le placa detras del cable xdd pero no veo para dd ira si no!. estaría bien que nos confirmaras eso chelo2003ar ... porque si son triacs son faciles de reemplzar.


----------



## chelo2003ar (Oct 10, 2006)

Si esta en paralelo la 1 co 1 la 2 con 2 y la 3 con 3.
Necesito me pasen un circuito para hacerlo de nuevo, lo que necesito es el impreso para fabricarlo, alguien me lo podria pasar? para reemplazar este que esta todo quemado, algo sencillo pero que funcione.

Gracias.


----------



## alejandro-38 (Jul 17, 2007)

lo mas probable es que sean dos tiristores cada uno regula medio ciclo vale decir que uno regula el anodo el otro regula el catodo


----------



## Carlos José Rodriguez (Abr 12, 2009)

Saludos Sres. Tengo un problema con un regulador de amperaje para una soldadora, el circuito lo bajé de internet, lo construí, y al probarlo 20 segundos despues aproximadamente, se queman las pistas, estañé las pistas y lo mismo,
fabriqué otro circuito igual pero con las pistas mas anchas y sigue igual. Con este circuito debería bajar o subir el amperaje de la soldadora mientras se suelda, mediante un pedal, les envío el circuito, por favor si pueden ayudarme
Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2009)

Una pista de cobre no es un superconductor. Buscate alguna calculadora de ancho de pistas en funcion de la corriente (como http://www.geocities.com/capecanaveral/lab/9643/TraceWidth.htm )

Como te va a dar que necesitas *muy anchas*, directamente solda *cables acordes a la corriente* desde el pin de los tiristores al conector.


----------



## Carlos José Rodriguez (Abr 13, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, Haré lo que me dices y te comento


----------



## lutiky (May 1, 2009)

hola les cuento que construi una soldadora de hf gracias a ustedes los que me ayudaron en el foro y les cuento que que el problema que tengo es que lleva un reostato y quisiera que me digan cuan es la diferencia entre un reostato , potenciometro , variac ; la idea que tengo es si se puede hacer un reostato electronico (o no electronico) para despuez agregarle un display y dejarlo bien bonito desde ya muchas gracias amigos foristas.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 1, 2009)

pues el reostato te soporta potencias mucho mas grandes que el potenciometro, y pues el variac creo que no te serviria mucho en el circuito de la soldadora. por que es como un transformador, y tu lo que quieres hacer es limitar la corriente en el transformador, no sacar otra derivacion


----------



## lutiky (May 1, 2009)

Gracias Luisgrillo por tu interés, quiere decir que el reóstato es similar al variac, tenes idea cómo hacer uno si se puede electrónico ya te digo mi idea es hacerlo con un display para dejarlo bien presentado (si se puede) 

Perdón no puse pero el reostato original del diseño es de 1.5 ohm 50watts , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (May 1, 2009)

bueno, si me proporcionas el diagrama de tu soldadora te podria ayudar mejor con el circuito, por que no es la misma poner el regulador (reostato electronico) en el primario, que en un debanado auxiliar.
okas?


----------



## lutiky (May 1, 2009)

aca te mando el circuito que encontre en los foros si se puede hacer mejor ; la idea que tenia era poner un spark gap rotatorio y controlar las revoluciones del motor y con eso descartaria el reostato fijate y despuez me decis pero me gustaria algo elctronico


----------



## luisgrillo (May 1, 2009)

mira, este circuito es un regulador de voltage. 

con este circuito tu podras regular el vltage en el transformador y por ende la corriente de salida.
 lo que tendras que hacer es conseguir varios triacs para que trabajen con la carga dividida entre ellos para que no se te calienten mucho, asi tendras tu circuito electronico, y con un voltimetro podras medir el voltage de salida y ponerlo en un display


te hiso falta a bobina de choke, la tiene que llebar por que la tiene que llebar.


----------



## lutiky (May 1, 2009)

Hola de nuevo Luisgrillo te consulto ya que nivel de electrónica es bueno (no muy bien ni excelente solo bueno) te pregunto ésto reemplazaría el reostato por completo y cómo conectaría el display?, primero lo voy a probar para ver como reaccioina el spark gap y después te digo como me salio, ya le mandé a un amigo para que me consiguiera los componentes, lo que no me quedo muy claro es lo de los triac, desde ya te agradezco tu ayuda amigo.
La soldadora la saqué de ésta página :Cientificosaficionados.com • Ver Tema - Construir unidad alta frecuencia para máquina de soldar gracias  

Díganme si estoy equivocado, la unidad que fabriqué fue de acá : http://www.geocities.com/ftpspace1/welding/millerHF15/hf15.htm y lo que les quería preguntar que el spark gap que hice lo saqué de acá : YoReparo - Comunidad de Reparadores - YoReparo es el giratorio, la pregunta mia es que le puse un regulador al motor y la chispa que sale de la torcha varía, lo que hice se podría usar para regular la soldadura de la maquina, lo único malo es que a mas vueltas hace un ruido terrible, pero que se le va a hacer, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2009)

Si Lutiky , como ya te dije , yo usé uno de esos spark-gap giratorios en una tesla coil y la hacía funcionar muchísimo mejor que con uno fijo ... ruido aparte   


Cuando tengas tiempo  ¿podrias subir todos los datos en detalle para su construcción? que me interesan !

Potencia y tensiones del primer transformador , etc . etc    !


Gracias !


----------



## lutiky (May 3, 2009)

Creo que lo que estoy haciendo esta bien ya que desarme toda la maquina para ponerla un poco mas compacta lo que hice lo saque de la ayuda de todos los foristas amigos y desde ya les digo que muchas gracias    
1- consegui un transformador de microondas de los viejos lo cual entrega unos 2500 v le puse3 unj circuito duplicador lo hice de casi 6000 v y con efecto doblador llega a los famosos 12000 v
2-el spark gap como ya les comente es uno giratorio muy bueno y con unos resultados expectaculares 
3- el reostato (todo un problema) nunca lo consegui y ni menos lo pude fabricar   , el amigo luigrillo me mando un regulador de voltage que tengo que probar para poder hacerlo di9gital (muy buen aporte pero con algunas dudas) que haci lo regulo el arco de la torcha por medio del motor del reostato 
4-la bobina de aire (creo que es haci comose dice) tengo a un amigo que esta en eso ya que el mio es muy precario pero funciona ( es ua espirral de 10 vueltas de un tubo de bronce de 3/8 y el primario dentro del tubo )
Y bueno luego el resto de un buen aporte pero como ya les digo tengo que prepararlo un poco y ver si no explota o me quedo pegado     si algo esta mal o dicen que no va y se puede solucionar desde ya sus comentarios no molestan al contrario ayudan


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2009)

El reóstaro te lo podés construir , no es dificil , podés comprar el Nicrome u otro , y dónde los comprás te van a decir que largo y que diámetro necesitas.

Más home-made , yo empezaría con un resorte (si , resorte para mecánica) de alambre grueso (¿2mms de diámetro?) y si anda , le haría una corredera   

Suerte!


----------



## lutiky (May 3, 2009)

Gracias por tu idea del reóstato y te digo que lo probé pero con un resorte mas fino y no resultó   igual me maté de risa viendo como se volvia bien colorado  y yo sin poder apagarlo fue un momento de locura con mi hermano     voy a probar con uno mas grueso y veo lo que pasa te pido un favor y si miras el regulador de voltage de Luisgrillo no pude entender lo de los diac y los triac , otra cosa que queria saber, necesito colocarle un limitador de temperatura, alguien sabe cómo y cual puede ser, estube viendo y hay un montón, lo quería para cuando se sobre-caliente se corte y al enfriar arranque de nuevo, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2009)

Lo que te propone LuisGrillo es un Dimmer en la alimentación de 220V.

Fijate en Google  "termostatos bimetálicos" , facil de conseguir son los de lavarropa o lavavajilla , usan fijos y también regulables.

Saludos!


----------



## lutiky (May 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias, creo que tengo alguno , cosa que me hiciste acordar desde ya muchas gracias a todos y cuando lo tenga todo armado les mando algunas fotos la intensión mia es que no pese mucho y sea facil de transportar lo del visor digital (creo que se llama asi no se) de amperage veo como lo puedo hacer que eso es lo que mas me urge es ver como lo conecto y lo hago y después colocarle una electrovalvula para el gas, bueno si alguien tiene una idea desde ya muchas gracias a todos, encontré ésto en internet y quería ver si se puede colocar en mi soldadora http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_amperimetro_digital.php como colocar un regulador  con el circuito que está en la página que les dejé lo del voltímetro tambien está bueno, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2009)

Está bueno Lutiky , también podés usar un testercito digital , que te va a salir más barato.

Te encontré ésto , es un regulador a triac para el primario de tu soldadora , similar al de LuisGrillo , pero más específico.

Esperamos las fotos   .

Suerte!


----------



## lutiky (May 6, 2009)

hola dosmetros desde ya te agradesco tu ayuda te cuento que junto todos los circuitos y veo cual me queda mejor te cuento que encontre este que esta muy bueno y es una de mis idea para futuro pero ya que lo encontre te cuento que es un pedal lo que queria preguntarte es que si servia ademas de pedal tambien con el pot regularlo desde desde el panel(por asi decirlo ) agregandole algo mas desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Gatopunk (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola Gente perodon que reabra el tema yo tengo una maquina de soldar Dogo con el mismo circuito regulador y ya le cambie los triac BTA 41-700 pero se duran muy poco tiempo. Alguien me sabria decir con triac se podira remplazar para que agunte mas corriente.
Desde ya mucahs Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2010)

El *BTA 41-700 * es para 45A, deberías saltar a unos 100A 
No creo que te sea fácil conseguirlo, averigua por SCR´s de 100A como para conectar 2 en forma Back-To-Back

http://www.rodaronline.com/tirist/tir3.htm

*Edit:*
¿ Tiene disipador ?


----------



## Gatopunk (Ago 23, 2010)

Si tiene disipador estoy pensando ponerle los mismos con un cooler.
Gracias por responder


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 30, 2010)

Gatopunk dijo:


> Si tiene disipador estoy pensando ponerle los mismos con un cooler.
> Gracias por responder


 
Hola Gatopunk. Yo cambio normalmente en la plaqueta de estas soldadoras los *2 triac qeu traen (generalmente BTA25) por  BTA41-xxx* en paralelo. Hata ahora no ha vuelto ninguna.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## quiquelm (Oct 30, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola Gatopunk. Yo cambio normalmente en la plaqueta de estas soldadoras los *2 triac qeu traen (generalmente BTA25) por  BTA41-xxx* en paralelo. Hata ahora no ha vuelto ninguna.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose


Hola, me interesas mucho el circuito del regulador de corriente para soldadora ya que hace mucho que busco uno que se aguante la corriente del secundario de el trafo que tengo. podes linkear el archivo pdf porque los dos link que pones no me andan


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2010)

quiquelm dijo:


> Hola, me interesas mucho el circuito del regulador de corriente para soldadora ya que hace mucho que busco uno que se aguante la corriente del *secundario* de el trafo que tengo.


La regulación se hace sobre el primario.


> podes linkear el archivo pdf porque los dos link que pones no me andan


¿ Cual Link ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola. Si te refieres algun circuito industrial que funciona aca te paso un link y un tema donde vas a ver que hay mucha y variada informacion.

suerte y saludos
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99868/ _ 
Juan Jose


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Oct 31, 2010)

quiquelm dijo:
			
		

> estos en donde dice que hay esquemas de circuitos reguladores para soldadora
> 
> 
> Espero puedan servirte como información estas paginas.
> ...


Hola Quiquelm,es posible que accidentalmente hayan sido erroneamente escritas(...algo recurrente en estas dificiles y complicadas direcciones) entonces,lo que yo someramente observe, en esa altruista pagina comercial,es lo sgte.: http://www.esab.com.br/br/por/Produtos/automatizacao/index.cfm 
http://www.esab.com.br/br/por/Produtos/equipamentos/index.cfm La pagina es para revisarla en profundidad.-


----------

